

Rabbits v. Tigers - ph0rque
http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2011/01/31/nick-holdstock/rabbits-v-tigers/

======
ykxudw
With English subtitles.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbAtMsz0dro>

References:

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Chinese_milk_scandal>

\- <https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ye+guozhu+housing>

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qian_Yunhui>

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994_Karamay_fire>

~~~
catch23
also:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li_Gang_incident>

------
verysimple
Somehow I feel for the Chinese government (not really). They're caught between
a rock and a really hard place.

On one hand they have to control the flow of info over 1.5 billion people and
it's getting increasingly hard. With every piece they ban there's always a bit
of Streisand effect. With people getting more and more knowledgeable about how
to get around the system to get their sources (see Egypt 2011), that effect
gains more and more amplitude.

On the other hand they just can't pretend to release their grip by ignoring
that kind of material. It's 1.5 billion people. If they let go even just a
little bit, they're bound to lose some control they'll never be able to
regain.

A rock and a hard place. I really can't fathom what the future holds for
China.

------
jasonmcalacanis
Get ready for the riots in China...

oh wait <http://chinadigitaltimes.net/2010/01/workers-riot-in-suzhou/>

------
abecedarius
I'm reminded of the norska in the Vlad Taltos novels: they look just like
rabbits and they eat dragons. Too bad it wasn't the year of the dragon we were
coming out of!

Also Monty Python's killer rabbits.

------
shadowpwner
This video is pretty messed up.

~~~
burgerbrain
And in that respect, it reflects the current situation in China well.

